# Problemi con dbus e Gnome

## bornfreethinker

Dopo aver aggiornato il sistema sia gnome che molti applicativi hanno smesso di funzionare (in questo momento sto usando icewm + chromium, le uniche cose che funzionano)

```
/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

which: no keychain in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.2:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ck-launch-session /usr/bin/seahorse-agent --execute /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

process 20506: arguments to dbus_connection_ref() were incorrect, assertion "connection != NULL" failed in file dbus-connection.c line 2557.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.

  D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace

gnome-session[20506]: ******************* START ********************************

gnome-session[20506]: Frame 0: gnome-session() [0x805fb54]

gnome-session[20506]: Frame 1: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x182) [0xb68bcb62]

gnome-session[20506]: Frame 2: /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3(+0x2f575) [0xb6cba575]

gnome-session[20506]: ******************* END **********************************
```

tentativi già fatti: 

* emerge -l dbus

* emerge -c dbus hal; emerge dbus hal;

* ricompilato xorg e/o fatto il downgrade. (xorg funziona, ho provato pure a far partire dei giochi tipo heroesofnewerth senza alcun problema) 

*  ho finito le idee.

se tento di avviare una qualunque applicazione "basata" su dbus ottengo il seguente messaggio:

```
process 27664: arguments to dbus_connection_ref() were incorrect, assertion "connection != NULL" failed in file /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.3.0-r1/work/dbus-1.3.0/dbus/dbus-connection.c line 2557.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.

  D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace

Abortito
```

----------

## riverdragon

Nel backtrace che hai inserito io leggo: gnome-session() e /lib/libc.so, cioè gnome-base/gnome-session e sys-libs/glibc. Hai provato a ricompilare questi (prima gnome-session, glibc è un mattone da compilare)?

Leggo anche This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library quindi probabilmente dbus non c'entra, è qualche applicazione "sbagliata" che ti causa problemi.

----------

## ago

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> glibc è un mattone da compilare)?

 

ricordiamo al nostro caro bornfreethinker di non downgradare glibc però   :Very Happy: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> downgradare

 Ricordiamo ad ago88 di non distruggere l'italiano, però!   :Wink: 

----------

## bornfreethinker

Ricompilato gnome-session (di cui ho anche fatto il downgrade) e glibc. il problema persiste.

Se facessi il downgrade di glibc? passando dalla 2.11-r1 --> 2.11 .

sono disperato.

----------

## Onip

Hai cercato su bugzilla?

Di solito se non si è ben smaliziati utilizzare le glibc in versione ~ non è una buona idea.

Vedi se è possibile fare un downgrade alle versioni stabili della toolchain (poi io ricompilerei il mondo). Sottolineo il vedi, perchè delle volte il downgrade di componenti così fondamentali può portare più problemi di quanti ne risolve o, addirittura, non essere praticabile.

----------

## ago

ribadisco il concetto di prima e accennato anche da Onip, ho ricordato di non passare ad una versione precedente di glibc altrimenti puoi salutare il sistema  :Smile: 

----------

## bornfreethinker

ho cercato in lungo ed in largo...non trovo nulla. please help me!

----------

## bornfreethinker

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=263307

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=297483

ho ricompilato dbus-glib (ho pure provato il downgrade) adesso GNOME parte però ho ancora problemi con il dbus da parte di alcune applicazioni: empathy, wicd. etc.

siamo sulla buona strada. altre idee?

$vim .xsession-errors

```
/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

which: no keychain in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.2:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ck-launch-session /usr/bin/seahorse-agent --execute /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

gnome-session[14340]: devkit-power-gobject-WARNING: Couldn't enumerate devices: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

gnome-session[14340]: WARNING: Could not connect to ConsoleKit: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit': no such name

gnome-session[14340]: WARNING: Could not connect to ConsoleKit: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit': no such name

GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET=/tmp/keyring-gBvdyJ/socket

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/keyring-gBvdyJ/socket.ssh

GNOME_KEYRING_PID=14407

(gnome-settings-daemon:14412): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_param_spec_flags: assertion `G_TYPE_IS_FLAGS (flags_type)' failed

(gnome-settings-daemon:14412): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_class_install_property: assertion `G_IS_PARAM_SPEC (pspec)' failed

Avviso del window manager: Lettura del file della sessione /home/freethinker/.config/metacity/sessions/10a5b9b4ae7155e02f126157508149960300000143400023.ms non riuscita: Apertura del file "/home/freethinker/.config/metacity/sessions/10a5b9b4ae7155e02f126157508149960300000143400023.ms" non riuscita: No such file or directory

tput: No value for $TERM and no -T specified

tput: No value for $TERM and no -T specified

tput: No value for $TERM and no -T specified

** (bluetooth-applet:14449): WARNING **: Could not open RFKILL control device, please verify your installation

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

Initializing nautilus-open-terminal extension

** Message: Initializing gksu extension...

libnotify-Message: GetCapabilities call failed: Process /usr/libexec/notification-daemon received signal 6

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gksudo:14486): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_str_has_prefix: assertion `str != NULL' failed

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

Has notifications support True

Loading...

Connecting to daemon...

Can't connect to the daemon, trying to start it automatically...

Wicd daemon is shutting down!

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 1036, in <module>

    main(sys.argv)

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 91, in wrapper

    return func(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 1008, in main

    tray_icon = TrayIcon(animate, displaytray=display_app)

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 139, in __init__

    self.icon_info = self.TrayConnectionInfo(self, self.tr, animate)

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 201, in __init__

    self.set_not_connected_state()

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 91, in wrapper

    return func(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 329, in set_not_connected_state

    self._show_notification(language['disconnected'], None, 'stop')

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 233, in _show_notification

    self._last_bubble.show()

glib.GError: Process /usr/libexec/notification-daemon received signal 6

gnome-session[14340]: devkit-power-gobject-WARNING: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

gnome-session[14340]: devkit-power-gobject-WARNING: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

gnome-session[14340]: WARNING: Could not connect to ConsoleKit: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit': no such name

gnome-session[14340]: WARNING: Could not connect to ConsoleKit: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit': no such name

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14452): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
```

----------

## bornfreethinker

pare che il problema adesso sia il consolekit.

rc-status

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                              [  started  ]

 hald                                                              [  started  ]

 xdm                                                               [  started  ]

 wicd                                                              [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                         [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                    [  started  ]

 local                                                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 sysfs                                                             [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                         [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

 consolekit                                                        [  crashed  ]

 bluetooth                                                         [  crashed  ]

provo ad avviarlo ma va in crash.

----------

## bornfreethinker

Non riesco a venirne a capo. MI sto convincendo che il problema sia di Gnome 2.26/.28 (in questo momento è un meticcio).

.xession-error:

```

(gnome-settings-daemon:13989): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_param_spec_flags: assertion `G_TYPE_IS_FLAGS (flags_type)' failed

(gnome-settings-daemon:13989): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_class_install_property: assertion `G_IS_PARAM_SPEC (pspec)' failed

Avviso del window manager: Lettura del file della sessione /home/freethinker/.config/metacity/sessions/108a55107e2759ae78126181836936269600000139240024.ms non riuscita: Apertura del file "/home/freethinker/.config/metacity/sessions/108a55107e2759ae78126181836936269600000139240024.ms" non riuscita: No such file or directory

** (bluetooth-applet:14027): WARNING **: Could not open RFKILL control device, please verify your installation

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

libnotify-Message: GetCapabilities call failed: Process /usr/libexec/notification-daemon received signal 6

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

Initializing nautilus-open-terminal extension

** Message: Initializing gksu extension...

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

gnome-session[13924]: devkit-power-gobject-WARNING: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

gnome-session[13924]: devkit-power-gobject-WARNING: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

[14116:14120:127760803:ERROR:/b/slave/chromium-rel-linux/build/src/base/file_util_posix.cc(654)] Couldn't stat /opt/chromium.org/chrome-linux/plugins/javaplugin.so: No such file or directory

(exe:14140): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead

(exe:14140): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead

Avviso del window manager: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x26012fb (Strumenti)

Avviso del window manager: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed.

Avviso del window manager: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x26012c1 (GNU Image )

Avviso del window manager: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed.

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-power-manager:14028): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
```

----------

## bornfreethinker

dopo una attenta analisi sono giunto alla conclusione che il problema non è di gnome ma delle librerie che stanno alla sua base, ciò è avvalorato dal perfetto funzionamento di KDE4 sulla mia macchina.

come posso risolvere?

ps anche l'interfaccia GTK wicd non funziona perchè non riesce a comunicare con il dbus, invece l'interfaccia Ncurses funziona perfettamente.

----------

## bornfreethinker

oggi non si sa come e non si sa il perchè (tra i tanti aggiornamenti effettuati in questa giornata non ne trovo uno riconducibile a wicd) ha ripreso a funzionare l'interfaccia di GTK.

----------

